# IUI at Bridgend anyone?



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

hi,

I have an appt at Bridgend Prince of Wales hosp on March 13th and IUI is the next step for us.  Does anyone know how long the waiting lists are there?  I am wondering whether to go private or not in the meantime.

Thanks,

Loux


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Lou

It's so nice to see another welsh girl on here.  Sorry I cant help with your question, I'm having treatment in The Royal Glamorgan Hospital, I know that Prince Charles send their IUI ladies to us if their lists are too long, so maybe The Prince of Wales do that too.

I didn't have to wait too long, it was about 3 months all in all, it helped that I had been under a gyne prior and I had had most of the test done whilst I was under him.

Were are you in your treatment, and what tests have you had done.

Good luck

Claire


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Claire,

Just about to embark on month 6 of Clomid but I don't even think I will bother as it didn't even work last month.  I am currently having tx at Neath but they don't do IUI there - despite it being a brand new hosp!

I am getting pretty desperate now and don't feel I am getting anywhere at all.  Am just aching to have a baby.  I've had an HSG which showed clear tubes but day 21 tests show I don't OV without clomid.

What about you? What stage of your treatment are you on?

Louise x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Louise

I've had 7 months of clomid, and hadn't had any positives.  I'm on having my second IUI, being basted tommorrow.  I do ovulate but the follicles don't mature enough to get fertilise, so need menapur and HCG to help me along.  DH is fine.

I would take the last month of clomid, you never know.  What consultant are you under, I know that mine does some work in the other hospitals in south wales, you could ask to be transfered to another hospital in the area.

Your welcome to some and join us in the IUI thread, you;ll get lots of information and support.  We'll have to arrange a south wales meet if your happy to do that, it's good to have someone local, as most of the others live over the bridge.

Good luck 

Claire


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Claire,

I would like to have a meet up some time as I don't have anyone close by who is going through the same thing, apart from 1 friend in Cardiff.

Am going for a private appt this afternoon in Cromwell Hosp, Swansea.  I was really interested in what you said about your follies as mine always seem to develop but I don't actually think they 'pop' sometimes.  How did you find out about yours?  What is Menapur?  I have asked my cons about having an HCG shot but they won't do it until the IUI I think.

I just hate all this waiting from month to month, wish someone could tell me whether I will have a baby or not so I could relax a bit.

Hope you tx goes well,

Lou x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Lou

I think that one of the radiographers told me, she said that when they pop they leave a watery solution around the ovary, and I've never had that on any natural scans.  Menapur is a drug that helps the follicle to develop and encourage it to get to a good size, my clinic likes the follicles to be at least 1.8 Cm's before they'll do the basting.  

Hope your appointment goes well, and that you haven't had much trouble with the snow=now today

Good luck 

Claire


----------

